# Oxtails



## Bangbang (Dec 1, 2004)

Oxtails, Roman Style 
Ingredients
4 pounds oxtails, cut at the joint
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 cloves garlic, sliced thin
1 cup dry red wine
2 cups Italian tomato sauce


Instructions
Season the oxtails with salt and pepper. Heat a 6-quart stove-top covered casserole and add the oil and garlic. Saute for just a moment and add one third of the meat. Brown well on both sides and remove. Brown the next third and then the last. Drain the fat from the pot and return all of the meat, along with all the other ingredients. Cover and simmer until very tender, about 2-1/2 hours. You may need to add a bit of water now and then if the mixture dries out. 

Serve with pasta as a main course. Salad and bread will complete a very "old-fashioned" Roman meal. The sauce is so rich you won't believe it! 

Yield: 6 to 8 servings 

My Made some great diiners with oxtails when I was a kid. I can't believe how much they cost today.


----------



## MJ (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe Bang. :|


----------

